# Fehlererkennung bei UDP Multicast



## pexx (19. Jun 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich schreibe gerade ein kleines protokoll zum versenden von daten per udp multicasting. es muss sicher gestellt sein das packete unverfälscht ankommen.

jetzt stellt sich mir die frage ob ich eine fehlererkennung einbau um mögliche übertragungsfehler zu entdecken oder ob java das bereits regelt? in einem udp packet ist ja schon ein prüfsummenfeld vorhanden, welches aber nicht zwangsläufig gesetzt werden muss.

-kümmert sich java um die prüfsumme oder möglicherweise das OS ?
-kann ich irgendwie rausfinden ob ein packet (z.B. wegen eines prüfsummenfehlers) verworfen wurde?
-und gibt es da unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen OS (win, linux, mac) ?

mir fehlt leider gerade die zeit das selbst mit nem packetsniffer nachzuprüfen darum wäre ich sehr dankbar falls jemand seine erfahrungen teilen kann.

mfg


----------



## ice-breaker (19. Jun 2011)

pexx hat gesagt.:


> -kümmert sich java um die prüfsumme oder möglicherweise das OS ?
> -kann ich irgendwie rausfinden ob ein packet (z.B. wegen eines prüfsummenfehlers) verworfen wurde?


das OS kümmert sich um den Prüfsummencheck und verwirft das Paket autom.
Du wirst nie mitbekommen, dass es mal angekommen ist. UDP ist nur geeignet, wenn du mit verlorenen Paketen leben kannst, ansonsten musst du ein eigenes Protokoll auf Basis von UDP implementieren, welches sich um sicheren Versand kümmert, dann kannst du aber auch gleich TCP nehmen.



pexx hat gesagt.:


> -und gibt es da unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen OS (win, linux, mac) ?


nein


----------



## pexx (19. Jun 2011)

super, genau was ich wissen wollte.

eine sequenzierung der packete ist schon implementiert.. frage war halt nur ob ich mir den overhead für fehlererkennung leisten muss.

besten dank


----------

